# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Is there any way to make Sorcerer a prepared caster?

## pabelfly

Is there any feats, items, etc that can make Sorcerer a prepared caster, or give them some prepared spells?

----------


## Quertus

Arcane Preparation feat, maybe?

----------


## pabelfly

> Arcane Preparation feat, maybe?


That's exactly what I want, thank you.

----------


## sreservoir

Corrupt Arcana would also do it if you just need to ability to prepare something at all, though it has its ... issues.

----------


## aglondier

Or...you could just make a wizard, make its casting stat Charisma and rename it sorceror...

----------


## pabelfly

> Or...you could just make a wizard, make its casting stat Charisma and rename it sorceror...


Well, I wanted Sorcerer because of the Stalwart and Battle ACFs. Even if the DM let me reskin Wizard how you suggest, I wouldn't get access to those class features. I want access to prepared casting for Chaotic Spell Recall, which lets you recast a previously-used prepared spell, but Sorcerer doesn't have prepared spells.

So with Arcane Preparation and Chaotic Spell Recall (and Aligned Spellcaster making all my spells Chaos spells), I can prepare my best spell slot, cast that spell, get that spell back and later recast it, all while having the equivalent of a barbarian's hit dice.

----------


## RSGA

Potentially a Dwarf Sorcerer that takes Runesmith should be able to prepare spells, as that's part of the Rune Magic ability, but it's also worded as though the person forgot that a Sorcerer could enter the class.

----------


## Rebel7284

Isn't there some sort of Dragon psychosis or some such that converts Sorcerer casting directly into wizard casting?  Not sure if it would affect the other class features.  Would limit the race some, of course, but Dragonwraught Kobolds and Steel dragons are nifty.

Big Edit: 

- Spellhoarding Dragon: DM 313 p. 79. (article starts on p. 75)

It looks like while it converts your spellcasting, the remaining class features are untouched, so as long as you don't cure the "affliction" (and the article even points out that it's not much of a drawback..), you can keep the class features of Stallwart Battle sorcerer AND get the wizard casting too!

It's 100% unclear by the rules if Dragonwraught Kobolds count as True Dragons.  It has been argued to death and then the dead horse has received a beating too...

However, if I recall correctly, Steel Dragon Wurmling is one of the better casters if LA buyoff is allowed.  Start off as 4D+2LA with Sorcerer Casting of 1, however, Loredrake gives you +2 levels of Sorcerer, so if you can buy off the LA, you eventually end up a single level behind a regular Sorcerer - or in this case Wizard (as long as you avoid aging.)  Alternate form is also very good.

Also, Riddled dragon from the same article as Spellhoarding can give you +6 Int, -4 Wis, but adds a weakness to puzzles and maze.

----------


## Troacctid

> Well, I wanted Sorcerer because of the Stalwart and Battle ACFs. Even if the DM let me reskin Wizard how you suggest, I wouldn't get access to those class features. I want access to prepared casting for Chaotic Spell Recall, which lets you recast a previously-used prepared spell, but Sorcerer doesn't have prepared spells.
> 
> So with Arcane Preparation and Chaotic Spell Recall (and Aligned Spellcaster making all my spells Chaos spells), I can prepare my best spell slot, cast that spell, get that spell back and later recast it, all while having the equivalent of a barbarian's hit dice.


This feels like a pretty roundabout way of getting a single extra spell slot, on a class that doesn't normally struggle with having too few spell slots. But then again, you do get to use a _chasuble of fell power_ on all your spells, so that's something!

If it were me, I personally would look more towards boosting Cha to get more bonus spells. The feats Sherem-Lar Sorcery and Sherezem-Lar Sorcery are only available to sorcerers, and each one gives +2 Charisma for the purpose of your bonus spells and save DCs. Worth considering.

----------


## pabelfly

> This feels like a pretty roundabout way of getting a single extra spell slot, on a class that doesn't normally struggle with having too few spell slots. But then again, you do get to use a _chasuble of fell power_ on all your spells, so that's something!
> 
> If it were me, I personally would look more towards boosting Cha to get more bonus spells. The feats Sherem-Lar Sorcery and Sherezem-Lar Sorcery are only available to sorcerers, and each one gives +2 Charisma for the purpose of your bonus spells and save DCs. Worth considering.


Not bad feats, thanks for the heads-up.

I actually want to do a Sorcerer with Abyssal Heritor feats. My current setup has me getting three recasts of my preferred Chaos spell recast (and a fourth recast at level 9), and a bunch of assorted bonuses from Abyssal Heritor feats at level 6. It might not be the most strongest setup, but I'll have plenty of health, armor, a decent DR, and I'll get a few recasts of my preferred spell, which should be decent enough for my table.

----------

